# CAP (R) Modularized = Meaford



## Devlin (7 Mar 2003)

Just got word that the CAP(R) course will be run this summer in a modularized (2 seperate 11 day courses) in Meaford. No dates yet but, the OR at my unit is trying to get dates for the course. Anyone else heard anything on this course being run in Meaford? This is great if you aren‘t a student and can‘t get more than a couple weeks off at a time  _like myself_ . If anybody knows anything or is going on this course, it would be good to hear from you.


----------



## ProPatria05 (7 Mar 2003)

About f%@!ing time. This was promised a year ago and never happened. This will be good news for a lot of people I know personally, and I‘m sure many others.


----------



## Devlin (7 Mar 2003)

Have to agree with you it is about time they did this, I mean what was wrong with the old system. As soon as I get more info I will post it here. I have to do the Leadership pack  _(I think it‘s called BOTP)_ , it was a 6 day course last year but it may be a self study thing at the unit level this year, still waiting to find out.


----------



## kurokaze (10 Mar 2003)

they are doing CAP(R) in meaford? 

what dates are you talking about?  I‘m set to go
for CAP(R) in Gagetown from May 05 - Jun 06.


----------



## humint (10 Mar 2003)

I‘m scheduled for BOTP-R Gagetown from 5 June to 14 July and then CAP-R from 16 July to 15 Aug (well, those are approx dates, but you get my drift).

Meaford would be much better for me. Defintely let me know what develops.


----------



## Recce41 (10 Mar 2003)

MORE MORE Yng Wannabie Officers to fail. Its going to be great for my last few months. HAHAHA


----------



## Devlin (10 Mar 2003)

Recce41

I take it your an instructor at Meaford or Gagetown?

Care to expand on your previous post, is that a challenge for us young wannabies?


----------



## humint (12 Mar 2003)

Hi Recce41. 

Yes, I can‘t wait to meet you too.  You seem like a really great guy and I‘m sure that this summer will be a whole lotta fun     See you in 3 months.


----------



## Recce41 (12 Mar 2003)

Yes I am a DS. I hate it. To be back with the Regt or Ottawa.


----------



## Recce41 (12 Mar 2003)

I‘ll be doing most of the Recce courses.


----------



## humint (13 Mar 2003)

Recce41,

Why do you hate being a DS? Is it because you have to put up with dumb-@ss FNG sh!ts like us who are basically greasy civilians in disguise?


----------



## Recce41 (13 Mar 2003)

Could be. Also you do F%^& all. At the Regt and Ottawa you were always busy. It was enjoyable. You had a purpose in life. And when you get to be a Snr Sgt at the Regt, you have to move on.


----------

